# Finally got King Kongs papers!!!!!!!



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

View attachment 9613
Ok so we got kings kongs papers Finally we had sent for the 7 gen but they sent the 4 gen first Ill post the 4 but we really wanted to post the 7 here goes (be gentle heheheheh) Im so happy!!! sorry so big I suck at this pick thing


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

The first 2-3 gen is a bit blurry but i can see the rest.Are you familiar with bullypedia? if not its basically a online pedigree site where you can build visual pedigrees of your dog(s).Id check it out its really simple.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Can you type out the first few dogs in the ped and I can try to look them up for you thanks


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*RE H3 Panther*


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

sire blu-dini's denzel? Dam stormtrooperpits prada I cant cut n paste (on Ps3) but i can zoom in lol


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

ok perform here we go sires side starting far top right sire= pr blue diamonds cpk raisin kane /Dam= pr prices american justice sire= pr 7th sphere da monggio of cpk /Dam=pr68 classic camaro sire=pr diablos mighty zeus bluegood /Dam=pitstyles blue passion sire= Hilltops Blustar diamond tux/ Dam= carolina blustar kola those are the first 8 on sires side 
Dams side sire=razors edge nevils buckshot / razors edge sippin sambuka sire=ch cjs blazing brinx of kutback / Dam=grch pr cutbacks little knixi sire= nevadas boe newman / Dam= ginger newman sire= uwpo ugwpch grch pr nevadas red warrior / Dam=pr all eyes on me........ok thats the whole right side top to bottom


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

blu dinis deezel cali


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

diablos mighty zeus bluegod's ped
American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

wow this is so cool I can see pics of alot of his relatives thanks folks totally worth it


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its a great site you can try and enter other names off the ped and find other dogs , I entered what you had written down but only came up with that dog and the ones that follow him.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

angelbaby that was great we just followed backwards and got to see back to throwin knuckles thank you and performance and pitbullmaman!!!! too cool


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good I knew others would jump in and help!


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

performance my wife and I are amazed we have been backtracking and most have pics totally awesome to see how my boy was breed you folks totally rock!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you can save the extra money it costs for the 7 gen and just use the tools online { although I always pay for the big ped lol Just lazy that way I guess lol}


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

ok so now the question is my boy apbt or bully???? you guys are the [email protected] angel we already paid we want to frame it my 14 year old daughter is amazed at all the help and info and the pics my goodness???


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

from what i recognise there are bully and staff lines.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

so bully? not apbt???????????


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

i didnt see any apbt but i dont recognise all the names so im really not sure.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

ok cali so thats 1 for bully. isnt a bully short though? bare with me Im learning


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you have an american bully, I see alot of razors edge some gotti and grey line , thats just inthe dogs I was able to check out , there were some I couldnt find info on.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

american bully thats 2 but angel I thought bullys were short


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

From what I saw he is bully and I am happy you guys are able to do research on his ped. It is always fun to see where your dogs came from


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

3 for bully. yea performance its great but I thought bully were short kings like 19 inches maybe even 20


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

bullys range in size from 12"-20"+ there are different classes.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

im pretty sure all the abkc standards are in the bullies 101 section.That also gives a visual for the breed standard of the different classes


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

The thread is called ABKCclass info in the bullies 101 section hope this helps.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

I checked it out he seems standard or may even xl


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/ theres the link to the ABKC it explains the diffrences in classes , bully are put in classes judged by height and one class judged by body mass. There is also on there site the registration form , I recommend you register your dog with them as well it caters more to the bully standard, we all have UKC papers for our bullys but the bully really doesnt fit the standard they have set , the ABKC is apparently are closing there books for single registration next year sometime so good to get that in now , besides its only $20 I believe for us residents to register with them.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

yea standard is17"-20" for males most dogs fall into that class.Classic class is the same height range but less overall mass and slightly more of the UKC look.Its hard to tell what class the dog actually belongs in till' they are mature.ive heard of dogs really filliin' out after 2.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/ theres the link to the ABKC it explains the diffrences in classes , bully are put in classes judged by height and one class judged by body mass. There is also on there site the registration form , I recommend you register your dog with them as well it caters more to the bully standard, we all have UKC papers for our bullys but the bully really doesnt fit the standard they have set , the ABKC is apparently are closing there books for single registration next year sometime so good to get that in now , besides its only $20 I believe for us residents to register with them.


If only i could cut/paste on here lol


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

ok angel ill register him think you can get me the website Ill do that pronto. oops I reread your post and got it angel thanks


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

angel baby is there a thread on apbt that you can direct me to


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

on the APBT? there are tons lol , what exactly are you looking for I can help narrow it down.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

my wife and I are doing comparisons on apbt and bully you gave us the bully thread but we couldnt find an apbt one. we are debating in house what our boy is hehehe


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

There are lots of threads I will give you some , but bloodline dtermines what your dog is not looks just so you know , Alot of people think because they have leaner bullys then most that they are therfore an APBT but thats not the case. with the bloodlines you listed your dog is a bully. But have you read into how the bully was created? there is APBT and amstaff blood in there which is why people get so confused and that along with the UKC papers that say APBT it just throws them into huge confusion , usually back yard breeders list there bullys as pitbulls when they sell them as well { I guess it helps sales or something} here are some threads to check out
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...rison-not-just-american-pit-bull-terrier.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...vs-american-pit-bull-terrier-differences.html
threre are some posts on here about the history of the APBT you could use the search and look for those , and Im sure you have browsed the bully101 section so I didnt post much on there but checking out the threads on bloodlines like the one labeled razors edge and I believe there is one with grey line you will see some of the original dogs used for the bully and they arent blown out or huge you might be surprised at how they look.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

definitely, without a doubt, bully. like others have said, looks dont really say what bloodline your dog is, at least not reliably. the pedigree you posted is of a bully. razors edge, gotti, greyline, ect....all bully lines.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

ok so now I can speak from a factual stand point


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

this show is on tonight , something you may want to tune into the link is in the link im providing. Its all about bullys and is on every tuesday night. make an account so you can log into the chat room and participate with the rest of us and ask whatever questions and have them answered live. or if you have facebook you can use that to log in. http://www.gopitbull.com/booth/36463-bully-booth-w-bully-kid-may-10-2011-10-9pm-cst-7pm-pst.html starts in an hour and half


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

ok waiting on the show. thanks


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a bully that has longer legs than what you normally see... its what they are saying, its all about pedigree not necessarily just what they look like. when i first came here I was asking the same exact questions you are.

7 months old here


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

I think my dog is just like yours


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

From what I've read on this thread they sound a lot alike...From what I've been told in here, bentley is closest to a classic bully. He doesn't look exactly like the pictures you will see Of classics but he looks closer to that then an APBT...


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

cboyd0606 said:


> I have a bully that has longer legs than what you normally see... its what they are saying, its all about pedigree not necessarily just what they look like. when i first came here I was asking the same exact questions you are.
> 
> 7 months old here


We need some new pics of bentley!


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

king is a little thicker thats all


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

*Guess what we just got in the mail*

so we got king kong 7 generation pedigree yay!!! Its a little hard to read but ill figure it out....I hope hehehhehe


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Kewl! I like to start at the right, and read to the left, because it's easier. Once you do that, it will make it easier to understand.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

ok indie thanks


----------



## Judas' Dad (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome. Judas has started classes this week to become a certified service dog. Training is going well, even though his stubborn side definitely tries to show through on many days!  We are optimistic and he responds well to the trainer so - fingers crossed!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you can put the ped online with sites like this one American Bully Online Pedigree If you register with them , you can enter the dogs names into the data base { some you will have to enter all the info } but alot of them will already be in the data base and will automatically come up after you enter a known dog to them and all the ancestors behing them { alot of them have pictures} I like these sites better because of the pictures you can actully see some of the traits a dog has and where your dog got a certain look from. Like my girl cali really resembles her grandma.


----------



## Judas' Dad (Apr 18, 2011)

Angelbaby, what bloodline is your dog Loki? Judas has the same exact look as him (but brindle of course) and I have been DYIN to know his bloodline!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I merged this thread with your other one about the papers.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Judas' Dad said:


> Angelbaby, what bloodline is your dog Loki? Judas has the same exact look as him (but brindle of course) and I have been DYIN to know his bloodline!


Loki is kinda scatterbred , here is his ped
Viewing Pedigree Details for Loki Luciano - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Loki is pretty much Razorsedge/greyline/Watchdog/Lar-san's.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

she beat me to it lol


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

angel Im gonna do that it seems fairly easy?


----------

